# Hair seems dried out



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I give Mugsy a bath 2-3 times a week. I have been using 8 in 1 PRO Pet Salon Shampoo & conditioner, which has conditioning oils, but as often as I bathe him, he may need something that conditions better. It could also be the blow drying that drys it out. Any suggestions on how to restore moisture to his coat without shampooing him less? I prefer to bathe him often.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Why is he bathed so often? You might back off to every 5 days. 

I would also try a different product like Pure Paws, Crown Royal, Coat Handler, or even human Pantene. Don't forget to rinse really well.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Try a moisturizing shampoo and rinse. I don't know about Pro Pet Salon, I am using Pet Silk conditioning silk shampoo and rinse followed by Liquid Silk and never had a problem. But each dog is different.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

I bathe him that often because I take him outside to go potty several times a day.  He gets wet and dirty in the grass.  Then he starts to have that dog smell.  I just want to keep him clean.  Here in FL it's warm and we are outside often.  I try to hold off to just 2 days a week, but sometimes he needs it more!

I will look into the brands you mentioned..thanks.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just gave my puppy a bath the other day (she found a huge mud puddle) using doggie shampoo (rainforest scent, but I don't recall the brand) and I used Pantene Smooth and Sleek conditioner. I let the conditioner sit for a full three minutes. After her blow out, I used three squirts of Infusium frizz control (the little purple pump bottle) and brushed her down. Her hair is still as soft, smooth and sweet smelling as it was on Saturday (bath day). Her skin wasn't as dry and her hair went into a top knot much more easily. She hasn't had one single mat, and I forgot to brush her yesterday! Also, the eye crudies seem to slide right out from the corners of the eyes when I wipe them. They are not attaching to the hair at all.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 9 2005, 11:27 AM
> *I just gave my puppy a bath the other day (she found a huge mud puddle) using doggie shampoo (rainforest scent, but I don't recall the brand) and I used Pantene Smooth and Sleek conditioner.  I let the conditioner sit for a full three minutes.  After her blow out, I used three squirts of Infusium frizz control (the little purple pump bottle) and brushed her down.  Her hair is still as soft, smooth and sweet smelling as it was on Saturday (bath day).  Her skin wasn't as dry and her hair went into a top knot much more easily.  She hasn't had one single mat, and I forgot to brush her yesterday!  Also, the eye crudies seem to slide right out from the corners of the eyes when I wipe them.  They are not attaching to the hair at all.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34396*


[/QUOTE]

hmmm...sounds like I need to try that! I never thought about using "people products"!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use coconut oil on Lady's coat. I put a tiny amount on the palm of my hand, then run my hand through her coat. I do this after her bath and once or twice in between (she gets bathed weekly). It keeps her rather cottony coat soft and silky and shiny.

I also use Mane & Tail conditioner which I love!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

You could also give puppy vitamin e as well, but check with your vet first.
Vitamin e helps with the coat


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I bathe Flurry less often, I feed him Vets Coice skin & coat conditioner, it keeps his fur very silky, Snowflake's fur also has a noticable soft look & feel she's a samoyed mix.


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 9 2005, 12:20 PM
> *I use coconut oil on Lady's coat. I put a tiny amount on the palm of my hand, then run my hand through her coat.  I do this after her bath and once or twice in between (she gets bathed weekly). It keeps her rather cottony coat soft and silky and shiny.
> 
> I also use Mane & Tail conditioner which I love!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34427*


[/QUOTE]

Where can I find the coconut oil & conditioner? Your dog's coat looks shiny!


----------



## The Nanny (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Feb 9 2005, 12:51 PM
> *I bathe Flurry less often, I feed him Vets Coice skin & coat conditioner, it keeps his fur very silky, Snowflake's fur also has a noticable soft look & feel she's a samoyed mix.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34436*


[/QUOTE]

Is Vets Choice found at pet supply store? That's his food, right?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[[/QUOTE]

Where can I find the coconut oil & conditioner? Your dog's coat looks shiny!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=34437
[/QUOTE]

You can find coconut oil in the ethnic section of most stores that carry hair products. It comes in a jar and is thick like vaseline. I got mine at the dollar store - for $1! I have spent a lot more on products for Lady's coat that haven't worked nearly as well. She hardly ever mats either.

Another poster mentioned supplements. Lady also gets 3V caps (fish oil) to boost her immune system at her vet's suggestion. Lipoderm is also good. I get the 3V caps from Revival. http://revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23-260

Lady had a terrible cottony coat when I adopted her, or at least I thought so. I really think the fish oil has made a big difference in her coat, that and learning how to take care of it properly.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

are you feeding a premium dog food? i know that my dogs are on homecooked foods....and when they get wet and dirty---they dont get that dog smell. you should try checking that out. even gruffi (our big dog) doesnt smell like dog. i havent bathed him in over a month.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

You know I'm about 98% sure all that bathing is drying the coat out, if you read 

on the Maltese breed they should only be bathed at most once a week. I've never 

heard of anyone bathing a pet so much, (no offense) I think even using the best 

oils and shampoos they aren't going to do any good because it doesn't stay on the 

coat long enough before it's washed out again. I would try bathing once a week

and putting a good conditioner, shampoo and oil. I like Petsilk it smells really nice

and my Zoe's coat is always nice and soft and she smells sooooo good always 

even after going out and doing the potty thing. I washed her Saturday and she still 

smells great.

Just try and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Feb 9 2005, 10:39 PM
> *You know I'm about 98% sure all that bathing is drying the coat out, if you read
> 
> on the Maltese breed they should only be bathed at most once a week.  I've never
> ...


[/QUOTE]
i agree it is the bathing...try using bath wipes for the in betweens....supplemnts wont doo much good w/o a decrease in the baths.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe just try washing the feet if that is what gets so dirty...
I really noticed a difference in Brinkley's coat when I wait two weeks between baths rather than once a week.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is not bathed for 2 weeks sometimes and does not get that "doggie" smell. He is on home cooked food too.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Considering the location and the contions that she mentioned I can understand why she bath the puppy so much. Chelsey does not mind the snow or when it is wet , so she looks realy bad when we let her back in from out side. It is very wet here in ontario now.

So I understand what she means . I don't thinks wipes will do the trick, I use the wipes for there paws... but have not used them since winter started as it would not work for chelsey anymore... way to much water on her.

I would suggest getting the joggers someone mentioned on an other post. But I'm not sure how hot it is where you live. I'm looking for one for chesley as well. 
That should help with keeping puppy clean when walking outside.

Other option is just to wash puppys feet and belly .

They also sell a product that you can use as in between baths. It's a spray . You spray the puppy with it and wipe of with a towel.
I have purchsed it for chester and chelsey it works great. I belive it also has a conditioner in it. 

The coconut oil will still help as it will help prevent the hair from drying out anymore and put moister back in the hair until next bath time.

If you give your puppy fish oil or vitamine E it will help the coat as it is internal.

I give Chelsey and Chester vitamin E One a week.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just spray their feet off in the sink, pat dry, and let them go in the good weather when things are like that.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I know what you mean about the weather and going outdoors but maybe instead of bathing your baby so often, you can washing their paws only and using the rinsless shampoo on the rest of their body? And as far as the smell, maybe use a doggie cologne? I love petsilk's cologne. Not too strong and most of them, I heard, smells great. 

If you dont like that idea, try to find a really, really, really light shampoo and a really, really moisturizing conditioner.

I use to bath my babies every 3-5 days and lately I've been stretching it to 2 wks. Let me tell you, it feels sooooo good not having to spend that 1 hr (sometimes longer) of my time every few days fighting with my babies when I bath them. LOL I have 2 also, so that's twice the fun.








Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

In the wet muddy weather, I fill up the kitchen sink with a few inches of water before we go out, then dunk Lady in it when we come back in to rinse off her feet and belly.

You might want to try some of the Pure Pet products. They are very gentle and not tested on animals. I love their finishing spray. It's very light and even has sunscreen.

http://www.petedge.com/shopping/browse/dir...word=pure%20pet


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

LadysMom - how do you give the capsules? I check them out and the price looks good. Thanks.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just put a capsule on top of Lady's food. She gobbles sit right up, but she's not fussy about pills. If you have one who is, you can buy fish oil in a pump and squirt it on. You can even buy fish oil capsules in the drug or health food store, poke a hole in them and squirt them on. I tried this at first ,but could never see the hole and squirted more fish oil on myself and all over my kitchen than on her food!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

thanks Marj. I think I will try the capsules. Will try giving the capsules and if Lacey doesn't eat them will stick them with a pin. If nothing else my hands will get a treatment.


----------

